# Brauhe Hilfestellung: Scythe Mugen 4 durch Kompaktwasserkühlung ersetzen



## BinGo2010 (5. Dezember 2013)

*Brauhe Hilfestellung: Scythe Mugen 4 durch Kompaktwasserkühlung ersetzen*

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich habe einen Intel i7 4770 bei 4,1 Ghz laufen. 
Leider steigt die Temperatur mit Prime auf 80 bis 82°. 

Ich weiß, das prime nicht die relaität wiederspiegelt aber dennoch würde ich genr die Temperatur niederiger kriegen. 

Deshalb dachte ich, dass ich eine Kompaktwasserkühlung mit 240er oder 280er Radiator nehme. 

Bisher habe ich die Corsait H110 (lieber diese wegen 140er Lüftern) oder H100i ins Auge gefasst aber welche von den Beiden bzw. Gute Alternativen ? 
In der PCGH 11/2013 war ein Test mit aktuellen Kompaktwasserkühlungen aber die habe ich dummerweise weggeschmissen. 

Ist eine H110 besser als der Sythe Mugen 4 ? 

Wenn Ihr Alternativen zu den CorsAir Kühlungen habt, gern her damit. 

Danke und Gruß
BinGo


----------



## Ostfront (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauhe Hilfestellung: Scythe Mugen 4 durch Kompaktwasserkühlung ersetzen*

hier ist eine alternative zur corsair kannste ja mal schauen war die beste im test.habe selbst die swiftech 320 also mit drei mal 120mm lüftern und bin sehr zufrieden kann swiftech nur empfehlen.

Swiftech H220 im PCGH-Test: Die bisher beste Kompaktwasserkühlung? [Test der Woche]


----------



## Xylezz (5. Dezember 2013)

Die swiftech ist auch eher wakü Set als all in One


----------



## Offset (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauhe Hilfestellung: Scythe Mugen 4 durch Kompaktwasserkühlung ersetzen*

Die beste Alternative wäre die cpu zu köpfen. Intel verwendet eine total schlechte Wärmeleitpaste zwischen Die und Heatspreader ( Zahnpasta wäre besser :ugly). Wenn die Wärme nicht zum Kühler kommt kann er auch nix machen. Temp. verbesserungen von 20° sind keine Seltenheit.


----------



## BinGo2010 (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauhe Hilfestellung: Scythe Mugen 4 durch Kompaktwasserkühlung ersetzen*

Hallo Zusammen, 

danke für die Antworten. Ja die Swiftec war es in der Ausgabe 11/2013. Hier nur andere Lüfter und müsste passen. An das Köpfen habe ich auch schon mehrmals gedacht aber ich traue mich da nicht ran... weder mit der Hammer methode noch mit der Rasierklinge. 
Und in Fremdehände geben auch nicht, da ich die Befürtung habe, dass ich die CPU dann nie wieder sehe. 
Oder wohnt jemand von euch in Hamburg ?


----------



## Offset (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauhe Hilfestellung: Scythe Mugen 4 durch Kompaktwasserkühlung ersetzen*

Also eagle*23* (als Beispiel) hat schon so viele cpu's geköpft, ich glaube man hätte mitbekommen wenn man sie nicht mehr bekommt.


----------



## Xylezz (5. Dezember 2013)

Meine neue ist auch von eagle geköpft , alles Top.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Brauhe Hilfestellung: Scythe Mugen 4 durch Kompaktwasserkühlung ersetzen*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

